# New PVR wanted



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I am looking for a new PVR for the van not satellite, just boring old terrestrial freeview, prefer a mains one, my last was 12v, but it died, and never seemed to like working on 12v, I had a humax a few years ago but I had to take it back as it was awful to use, and kept missing recordings.

Any recommendations?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I had Sagem units for a good few years but they kept missing recordings.

Now I have a Humax and it hasn't missed a beat. It's this one

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Humax-FVP-5000T-1TB-Freeview-Recorder/dp/B076BQX7G7

I bought mine from Currys, but their website seems to be down atm.

I made up a lead and plug it straight into the 12 volt when I'm in the van.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ouch!! spensive, not sure I could sneak that past accounts.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

You are, as I would say, "Doing a Barry"?

Get yourself a new one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I would get a new one, but it needs to cost less than the TV though.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Buy cheap, buy twice has been proven to me over the years.

I'd rather invest in quality up front and save the hassle later on.

Other opinions are available!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Another vote for Humax. I've had one for 3 or 4 years to record Freeview and have been very pleased with it. Humax have some refurbished ones on their website so maybe worth a punt. I quite often buy refurbished tech items which are usually just items that have been sent back because the original buyer didn't want / like them.

https://www.humaxdirect.co.uk/special-offers.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You try getting that point of view past my accounts dept Geoff.

Wrong forum for the appropriate smiley


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Humax boxes these days are actually 12 volt units that come with a plug in transformer to step mains 230 down to 12V !. They sell refurbished units which come with a guarantee.

I have had Humax Freesat boxes for many years, dead easy to operate and, like others have said, It has never failed to record when required.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Humax boxes these days are actually 12 volt units that come with a plug in transformer to step mains 230 down to 12V !. They sell refurbished units which come with a guarantee.
> 
> I have had Humax Freesat boxes for many years, dead easy to operate and, like others have said, It has never failed to record when required.
> 
> Andy


When you say "boxes" how many is that in how long Andy?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A couple of Humax boxes over what must be 10-12 years now. 

I only replaced the first one becuase I thought the sound was going, turned out to be the sound bar which was failing! I still use the older of the two to record films etc to take away with us on our travels and at home to watch a different programme to Mr P on occasions. 

From MY experience they work perfectly and are pretty intuitive to use (but it has to be said not as intuitive as Sky boxes, but you soon get used to them)

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Andy, I had a look but couldn't find the refurb ones on their site, do you have a link Please?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

https://www.humaxdirect.co.uk/searc...en_products&p=0&nR[visibility_search][=][0]=1

Is this what you are looking for Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Could be Drew, out getting a track rod end fitted on the car, so will look later.

Thanks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheers Drew, just ordered one, Freeview Play Recorder FVP-4000T 1TB (Refurbished)


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> You try getting that point of view past my accounts dept Geoff.
> 
> Wrong forum for the appropriate smiley


When you pay peanuts you get monkeys!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We're not all rolling in it, compromises have to be made on things not used much in favour of things which are, we'd like nice shiny new stuff too, but new doesn't always mean better.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peribro said:


> Another vote for Humax. I've had one for 3 or 4 years to record Freeview and have been very pleased with it. Humax have some refurbished ones on their website so maybe worth a punt. I quite often buy refurbished tech items which are usually just items that have been sent back because the original buyer didn't want / like them.
> 
> https://www.humaxdirect.co.uk/special-offers.html


I seem to have missed this post Peter for some reason, went with Humax in the end though, it must be about 8 years since I had one and sent it back, it would seem a lot of people have sent them back for whatever reason, which is always a worry.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I seem to have missed this post Peter for some reason, went with Humax in the end though, it must be about 8 years since I had one and sent it back, it would seem a lot of people have sent them back for whatever reason, which is always a worry.


I think they either work or don't Kev - and I know that's stating the obvious! I've got a Freeview one that's worked fine for a few years and also a Freesat one that's also been fine for several years. A couple of years ago I got a second Freeview one for another room and it was obvious that it didn't work properly - kept crashing. I sent it back for an exchange and the next one did exactly the same so it went back for a refund. They arranged and paid for the collections so not a problem.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The Humax arrived about an hour ago Peter, not had chance to play with it yet, too busy unmaking a mess in the garage


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay had a play, all set up, got it onto WiFi, figured out how to watch MP4s on a USB stick, handy for YouTube vids, but I am struggling with the EPG, I can get it up okay and navigate, but I find the action background extremely off putting. I've looked in the manual including the PDF one, is there a way to turn this irritation off? (keeps mentioning the home key, I dont have one mine has a big white button with F on it) I like the Netflix add on as I watch a lot on there, there seems to be no program info button either.

BBC iPlayer is still rubbish, but is to be fair slightly better on the Humax, than the Virgin box, but the other channels do it so much better.


It seems to be lacking a back button too, these are part of the reasons I got rid of the one I had before.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Is the action background on Freeview Kev or one of the streaming services? I have i on Netflix and it annoys me greatly.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Kev

On my Humax when I go to the EPG the TV picture shrinks into a small square in the top right hand corner!! The EPG is dead easy to view, if I want to record a programme I just scroll onto it then press the OK button. I then get asked if I want to record in SD or HD, single episode or series!!

That’s on a FreeSAT box, is yours FreeVIEW? That might make a difference. My remote has a back button and a home button that’s between the volume and channel buttons. 

Picture attached.

Might be worth speaking with Humax in case they have sent you the wrong remote!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peribro said:


> Is the action background on Freeview Kev or one of the streaming services? I have i on Netflix and it annoys me greatly.


On the EPG Peter, I assume that is freeview, a simple coloured background would be better.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Kev
> 
> On my Humax when I go to the EPG the TV picture shrinks into a small square in the top right hand corner!! The EPG is dead easy to view, if I want to record a programme I just scroll onto it then press the OK button. I then get asked if I want to record in SD or HD, single episode or series!!
> 
> ...


Yes it's freeview Andy, this is what the EPG looks like.

I wonder if there is a fix for the background, I'll see if I can find a UK number.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Back button?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks. Yes, I figured that one out this morning Drew.


I know most of it is unfamiliarity, but the EPG thing is quite awful, fortunately it isn't our only option, at least for the next 28 days, then we might go with Sky or back with virgin, as we mostly watch the discovery channels.

I have the PDf as it's easier to find things, and has more bigness to actually read it.

The remote is as illustrated apart from the F/home button.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peribro said:


> Is the action background on Freeview Kev or one of the streaming services? I have i on Netflix and it annoys me greatly.


I just spoke to Humax, got a lovely NI bloke, he told me to press the home or freeview key>General settings>On screen display>Transparent Background, set it to OFF.

He say he gets more calls for that than almost any other problem, but it it's the factory default, EPg is much better now :grin2::grin2:

Thanks to Andy for suggesting ringing them.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Kev

Delighted to hear you now have it sorted, I expect I had the same issue when I got my new one, but certainly don’t recall it. 

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It is a very clunky old fashioned looking system though, sky and Virgin have a much better EPG and playback is better too, Human works, but it should have evolved to something more professional looking, it has a Windows 3 look to it, sort of dated.


----------

